# Wie bekomme Ich Raus ob mein Mainbord oder CPU Defekt ist?



## SpeedD (11. September 2013)

Hallo erstmal,

Ok zu mein problem vor zwei wochen ist mein PC Einfach ausgegangen habe gerade nichts gemacht und ich war nur auf dem Desktop. Nach ein bischen kucken und hören hab ich mitbekommen das das Netzteil (Corsair AX850) komische gerausche  beim an und aus machen macht und hab es ausgebaut und Habe se zu mein Händler gebracht der hat festgestellt das woll die 12V leitung kaputt ist und der hat es eingeschickt, jetzt habe ich ein neues bekommen (garantie Umtauch) Hab ein AX860 bekommen 
Jetzt hab ich es eingebaut und es Funktioniert garnichts (der start und reset knopf auf dem Board leuchten und die ganzen anderen  ), hab das Netztteil den mit zwei lüfter und ohne Mainboard getestet und es hat Funktioniert. Hab den mal ein bischen rum probiert und hab ein problem wenn ich den 24pin ATX stecker einstecke und testweise anschalte geht er an (die lämschien gehen an, leider keine lufter am board angeschlossen und alles andere geht auch an, Festplatten, Lüfter, Pumpen), aber wenn ich den 8 oder 4 pin CPU stecker reinstecke geht garnichts mehr es leuchten nur (der start und reset knopf) aber er läst sich nicht einschalten, habe es schon mit ein zweitem kabel und anderen Steckplatz am Netzteil probiert total tote Hose.
Auf dem Board leuchtet die CPU LED rot wenn ich nur den 24Pin atx stecker reinstecke jetzt weiß ich nicht was das bedeutet, das das CPU kabel fehlt oder das Die CPU kaputt ist. 

Mit den ganzen problemmen Weiß Ich nicht ob jetzt mein Mainboard oder CPU defekt sind ???
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und tipps geben.
Danke schon mal Im vorraus 

MfG: SpeedD


Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3,2 GHz (Sandy Bridge E) Sockel 2011
Ram: 8GB Corsair  Dominator GT PC3-16000 CL8
Festplatten: 3 SSDs und 2 HDDs


----------



## The1nsider (11. September 2013)

> Wie bekomme Ich Raus ob mein Mainbord oder CPU Defekt ist?



Es ist in 99,99% der Fällt das Mainboard.
Eine CPU kann nicht wirklich kaputt gehen im normalen Betrieb; also das kommt sehr sehr selten vor.

Du solltest    alles abstöpseln und es mit einem minimalen Grundaufbau probieren.


----------



## Westcoast (11. September 2013)

Null-Methode
Nur CPU, CPU-Kühler, Strom aufs Board (sonst nix, alle Kabel ab, alle Karten runter darauf achten das auch der EXTRA-STROM-STECKER neben der CPU sitzt), Speaker anschließen.

Anmachen, horchen ob Beep, wenn nicht Board (was ja geprüft wurde), Netzteil oder CPU im Arsch,
wenn es Beept, Beep merken, Ausmachen, Ram zustecken
Anmachen
Es Beept nicht: Ram falsch gesteckt, Beep ändert sich nicht: Ram im Arsch, Beep ändert sich: Merken, ausmachen
Graka zustecken
Anmachen
Es Beept: Graka im Arsch, Kein Bild: Graka im Arsch

3 Minuten Arbeit, geht schneller als hier einen Beitrag tippen.

Bei aktuellen CPUs mal kundig machen ob das Bios auf dem Board auch die CPU unterstützt die drinne steckt. Macht man bei Boards die deutlich älter als die CPU sind


----------



## SpeedD (11. September 2013)

Bord und CPU haben ja davor 1,5 Jahre gut zusammen gearbeitet bis das netzteil kaputt gegagnen ist!


----------

